# The reasons I am renewing



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have decided to renew my MHF subscription when it expires in a couple of weeks.After the disagreements on here a few weeks ago I began to think if it was worth it.Some of our more prominent and valuable members were leaving and I wondered if they could be replaced.However some of them seem to be coming back and very welcome they are,also new members are now making important contributions.

Apart from the discounts available for subscribers the forums are an invaluable source of information where we can share experiences and actually change things for the better.Manufacturers,insurance companies, and dealers are now aware what a powerful body MHF is and at least 2 are actively participating in the forums.I suspect there are also some naughty folks out there who are using several aliases to try and boost their companies image,but you can usually spot them easily-look for posts which are wholesome in praise for a company from a non subscriber with only a couple of posts. 

I like the fact that if I need any help or advice on anything regarding motorhoming or indeed any subject imaginable the answer is usually only minutes away.One of the best £10's I will ever spend in my opinion  

Steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:? Couldn't agree more, but what arguments ? who left ? what did I miss ? :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Could not agree more. I renewed at the beginning of August and I'm sure it will be the best £10 I will spend on my hobby. 

There's a saying around here, a couple in fact

"you don't get owt' for nowt'"

"everything must have a come from"

somebody, somewhere, incurs a cost for providing a service and if my contribution is a tenner, so be it.

Geoff


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddied said:


> :? Couldn't agree more, but what arguments ? who left ? what did I miss ?


Trust me - ignorance is bliss. :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> I like the fact that if I need any help or advice on anything regarding motorhoming or indeed any subject imaginable the answer is usually only minutes away.One of the best £10's I will ever spend in my opinion


Agreed.

Dougie.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for the comments guys, I work hard to try and provide a good service, the mods and other staff supplement my work with the day to day running and are volunteers in this aspect (Or is that pressed men / women ) 

More facilities coming online very soon now that I am back on broadband again !!!!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I will have no hesitation in renewing my membership when it is time.

I enjoy reading and posting and making friends with people both online and at meets and rallies. 

We have learned a lot of usefull stuff, not just about motorhomes, and as has been said before, the answer to any question is usually only a few minutes in arriving, even better usually several answers 8) 

I am a member of several web based motorhome groups and forums, and this one is the busiest, most informative and one of the friendliest going. 

Oh and the discounts come in handy too :wink: 

Keep up the great work everyone.

Tina


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

My MHF membership is the only information channel I pay for on the web - and the ONLY one that's worth paying for.

Couldn't do without it, so thanks Nuke for making it happen (and everyone else for making it such compelling and essential reading).


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> I work hard to try and provide a good service


Well, if you can call it work....... :roll:

Can I see your paid receipt please?

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I chose to renew for another year as well as nobody else will chat to me and what's a tenner buy you these days... 2 packs of **** if you are lucky.

Johnny F


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great site. Fantastic resource for all things MH. Good value IMHO


----------



## FastPupp (Jun 25, 2007)

I am not a member and I don't own a MH yet. Still saving!! 

How does a non-member get to see what discounts are available?? Is paying £10.00 the only way?

Your friend

FastPupp


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Here goes - I've not posted for a while (*and won't post again after this post*) as every post was deleted by the Mods - so let's see how this one goes.....

As somebody started this thread stating why they are renewing, I feel it only fair that those who aren't renewing be allowed to say why (perhaps those, like me, who are just passing by whilst waiting for their subscription to expire );

1) Knowledge - the people with the most experience and knowledge on the subject Im concerned with (RVs) have all left. The quality of replies on the subject of late has been weak, and sometimes just plain wrong! I don't have any knowledge of UK or European vans, but Im confident the information is out there amongst several free forums.

2) Discounts - Im confident that I can approach any of the listed providers and get an equal discount, without the MHF membership.

3) £10 - I reluctantly paid to access information held by a couple of forum members (who have now left), which was urgently needed for my import. I know that the information pertaining to my motorhome is freely available on the internet, without paying for it, on many forums vastly superior in knowledge to this one.

4) "you dont get owt for nowt" - well actually, internet forums are based on the principle of helping each other. I may have the answer to your question on motorhomes and you (perhaps on a different forum) may have the answer to someones question on nuclear physics. Forums are for sharing information, not collating it to be sold on.

5) Forum Costs - some of the largest forums in the World are free. They have hugely higher expenses than this forum yet they still offer a free service, supported by advertising. The owner of this forum chooses to charge for membership AND charge for advertising AND fill the forum with adwords to his own business. Nothing like having your cake and eating it.

6) Attitude - unfortunately, this forum wont allow anyone freedom of expression (which is why this post will likely not appear). If you have anything negative (Im not talking abusive) to say about this forum you will be censored.

7) Camping Database - once again, Im sure the datavse has proven invaluable to many members, but you must not forget it is the members who have contributed to it, not the forum owner. Just like the principal of sharing info on forums, the info within the datavse should be freely shared by everyone, not hidden away and charged for.

Well that's about my lot then.

I know a lot of you will disagree with me - hell, that's part of what forum discussion is all about after all (though, if you fancy a debate I'll set-up a forum and charge you for the priveledge of posting  ).

Paul


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Without getting into another great debate, this forum is fantastic value for money I only wished everyone on here joined and Nuke was getting all the money others have suggested. 

Seems a damn pity to me that people knock others whose efforts have created such a fantastic resource and that they do not want those efforts to be rewarded. Anyone who can make money out of a great idea deserves every penny in my opinion.

Long live MHF!

Regards

Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> the people with the most experience and knowledge on the subject Im concerned with (RVs) have all left


hmmm i am not sure the RVers on MHF would appreciate being told that they are not as experienced or knowledgeable as others, and with 20+ members joining every day always new knowledge banks coming online 



> Discounts - Im confident that I can approach any of the listed providers and get an equal discount, without the MHF membership


lol not all of them, Outdoorbits for instance 
5% might not sound a lot on a small item, but on the larger items it really amounts to a lot of cash (A lot more than £10)



> Forums are for sharing information, not collating it to be sold on


hmmm that might be true for a simple forum, MHF is NOT a simple forum with a few addons, it is a total community with many custom coded by myself modules that cannot be found elsewhere such as the campsite database etc



> Attitude - unfortunately, this forum wont allow anyone freedom of expression (which is why this post will likely not appear). If you have anything negative (Im not talking abusive) to say about this forum you will be censored


hmmm well this post is here so thats untrue, unfortunately once a site gets to the size MHF is then it will always have negative comments posted about it (Can't please everyone) but if someone posts a comment meant to be a personal attack on myself or the mods, or is a trolling post to cause trouble then of course it is removed, its all done within the forum rules. The majority of other sites are the same, even other forums you are a member of censor some aspects of posts 



> Camping Database - once again, Im sure the datavse has proven invaluable to many members, but you must not forget it is the members who have contributed to it, not the forum owner


hmmm yet again untrue, I was one of the fore-runners adding data to the campsite database, its all there online to see, I have spent weeks of time programming that database melding it to the needs of the members and still adding extra facilities to it even nowadays.

As you say Paul, no-one is forced to pay to subscribe to MHF, many simply visit, some ask a few questions and leave, the long term users are the ones who pay the measly £10 to use its full facilities and gain access to all the discounts.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi UK-RV. Now I aint going to start arguing with you cos it's a lovely day and the sun is shining but.... I chose, that means I freely handed over £10 to be a member of this forum. Nobody twisted my arm nobody begged me to stay or go. Freedom of choice.

I don't personaly happen to care that other forums are free. I am a member of quite a few but I don't visit them a 1/3 as much as this forum.

Does it really matter if Nuke charges then advertises and has advertisements on this site. It's his site and he will do what he wants and again if I choose to look at the advertisements I will or I wont.

As for sharing info thats what a "community" does. If someone doesn't want to add a campsite they wont. There are a few wild campsites that I would never share well I might do, and its good that I can go to one place and find what I need to know instead of trawling around looking in various places.

Everyone will have a different view its just a matter of choices to which way you turn.

Kindest regards.

Johnny F


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I am very pleased to see the posting of UK-RV has been left on this thread despite the comment from the poster if only to prove that there is democracy here on MHF. 

I did personally feel that UK-RV gave the impression that there are only a few who have departed from this web site who knew anything worth knowing about motorcaravans/RVs. That I would suggest is totally untrue. I personally may know very little about the technicalities of running an M/C-RV but as an owner for over 35 years of both MCs/RVs and having been mobility impaired for nearly 20 of those, I do know something on such subjects as VAT exemptions for disabled people and parking at Disneyland Paris, two of the subjects on which I have posted recently. 

For goodness sake guys and girls, we only have one life here on this earth so make the most of it and don't spend time bickering and falling out with one another. That is the way wars start as I tell my grandchildren when they land up arguing. 

Just feel very thankful that you have a M/C R/V in which you can travel around and see the beauties of this earth, both here in the UK and beyond, in your very own home on wheels. There are many thousands out there who do not have this advantage and are very envious of us who have.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well said Invicta


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Invicta and other posters,

I rarely post here anymore (despite paying the subscription) due to my personal bad experiences with, well let's say, the un-democratic and/or bullying behaviour to which I've been subjected in the past. I would be very surprised if this post survived but a few minutes before the heavy censorship hand deleted it. However, other people's experiences may be quite different and they may have a completely different view of the situation. As others have indicated, the information is FREELY available on the Internet, and we all have a choice to subscribe or not to, as the case may be. Some of us who still have active subscriptions will see no point in renewing a subscription to a site which has become hostile to them - many of those affected supported not only the site by paying a subscription, but also bought other items from the heavily advertised commercial outlet linked to the site. 

There is certainly room for more than one motorhome forum on the internet - no need for paranoia in that regard- and people will stay where they are well treated and feel valued, whether or not they pay a subscription for it. Success is built on treating people well, not bullying and intimidating them or treating them like mushrooms, and any business which treats its clients well will succeed in the long term.

I have met some really nice people here, and in contrast, others which definitely are not - obviously certain individuals have an axe to grind, others are not aware of the problems of a few weeks back, the traces and threads of which are all virtually totally expunged now, so they will never be the wiser. 

In the end, people go frequently where they feel welcome and comfortable. Others may stop by briefly until their current subscription ends. 
Do whatever is right for you.


Laurie


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Just to confirm that I too will be re-newing my subscription
when it expires next month. I have been a subscriber
for almost a year and a member for longer.. probably about two years

Having spent a fair bit of money on Motorhoming in the last year
I can truthfully say that the £10 I paid to motorhomefacts was the
best value of all the money spent.

I still enjoy the reading the posts and continue to learn from 
the questions and writings of others withing the community.
I have looked at other forums but based on my searches and
observations, this one stands out.

I think this website has a lot to commend it for anyone
involved in or thinking of becoming involved in Motorhoming.

Long may it continue


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

doc_cam said:


> Hi Invicta and other posters,
> 
> I have met some really nice people here, and in contrast, others which definitely are not - obviously certain individuals have an axe to grind, others are not aware of the problems of a few weeks back, the traces and threads of which are all virtually totally expunged now, so they will never be the wiser.
> 
> ...


This is not only true of this and many other forums, but of life itself. There are those who seem hell bent on causing arguments and seek ways to do it. Others simply get on with life and ignore the trouble makers.

I have to say that I found the information already on this site to be immensely useful and well worth the subscription.

Tco


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

My enjoyment of being away in the van for a couple of months (6 weeks in France) is now just a little diminished by not knowing what went on while I had no internet access!!! 

Would anyone care to write a short note as to what caused the 'big row' and alleged mass exodus of members? 

I am not convinced that any discussion in any forum should be censored or deleted unless there is misleading information in it and even then it is of use if merely corrected. All contributions 'belong' to the members and even wars of words will impart some useful information to someone. They also form part of the history of the site and should be left available even if locked to further contributions.

As a member who has caused raised hackles in the past when feeling mischievous I know how quickly other members can respond and all then move on.

Paid my second years sub weeks ago - no one forced or even solicited me to do so - I just think it's a tenner well spent.

By the way I am only kidding about the subject affecting my enjoyment of 2 months away in the van. LoL


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

My £10 renewal is due. I was considering whether to renew or not. I have decided to , as long as Paul sticks to his word and does not renew. He must be running out of dummys to spit.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I really wish that we,Sue and myself, had found this site before we bought our motorhome. We love her to bits but we have learnt so much on this forum that we may have done things a little less naively. It is not easy or cheap in both time and costs to set up and continue to run an active site, many other "free forums" rely on sponsership from big companies or use the facilities afforded by universities or other educational bodies paid for by the taxpayers of that country. Well done Nuke and all your mod's who have helped so many people.
Rob & Sue


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

UK-RV

If the quality of replies has been 'plain wrong' then we obviously still have one 'expert' left on this forum...yourself. As you obviously know more than everyone else on here, why not contribute to the replies & correct any incorrect info that is being given. This would be constructive. To refer back to a previous disagreement which was clearly explained & resolved by Nuke at the time is, IMHO, destructive.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree with the sentiments of the original Poster.....and all those who followed those sentiments. I've said several times before- £10 is money well spent in my view.

It's a shame that UK-RV finds it necessary to put his two penn'orth in as a parting gesture- presumably in the hope of persuading other MHF members to follow his steps.

Thus far anyway it seems he's outnumbered. Personally I'm not bothered about the "spats" that went on "speak as you find" as they say.

UK-RV: thanks for your help and advice in the past- now depart with some dignity.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I think MHF can be what ever you want it to be. A place for info, a place to spend time with friends, a place to network,whatever.

As Doc_cam said we are all adults and we can make our own mind up what we want it to be.

I only know of one member who literally had his arm twisted :lol: :lol: until he subscribed and he has said many times he wished he had done so earlier. 

For me I have found that MHF has given us so many friends, both over the internet and in real life. It never ceases to amaze me when I hear of the generosity of the members. Invicta posted earlier on this thread. I have two children at University, one in Invicta's home town. He was struggling to find lodgings for the summer and I asked Invicta if she knew of anyone. Yes, me she said - how fantastic is that.

I could recall many, many stories like the above. I think the members/subscribers of MHF are a fantastic bunch.

stew


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Totally agree with Stew

I had a major 12v problem in our van sometime ago & was tearing my hair out trying to trace the fault. In desperation, I posted on the forum & within a couple of hours someone had taken the time to point me to the exact location of the fault! £10 subs...worth every penny........would have been £45 per hour at the service center otherwise


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I whole heartedly agree with Stews post above. MHFacts is a fantastic resource to all 18,000 odd members (Don't know exactly how many over the 18 thousand we are now). Arguments come and go between various people in 'real' life and online most of us not involved in it frankly are not interested in a you said, he said resurrection. As someone else said life is too short.  Those who feel wrong or slighted have my sympathies but really the time has come to 'build a bridge' (the inferance being 'get over it'.... a phrase shamelessly stolen from my 17 year old son and his mates :lol: ) 
MHFacts is a resource worth subscribing to and has been an invaluable source of info for me at various times (just need to read anal glands thread to see that). Right now it is a place to go to get updates about water features and back up my friends who are experiencing the same problem. We can share stories of how we are getting on and give each other a well needed lift if need be. Power to it's elbow, Motorhomefacts I salute you


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"anal glands "

Fortunately I remember; wonder what those who don't and can't search thought ....

Dave
Who has life in perspective yet again. A work colleague with 4 young children has just died tragically while out cycling with them. A no-fault accident, not even his - just a random bolt out of the blue job. There but for the grace of God ....


----------



## FastPupp (Jun 25, 2007)

OOPS  I feel like I started all this with my question about discounts which was meant not to offend anyone. 

I only wanted to know what discounts fullly paid up members can get. Like I said I don't have a MH yet and when I do get one, I will joining as a full member.

Kind regards

Your friend

FastPupp


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

rapidorob said:


> I really wish that we,Sue and myself, had found this site before we bought our motorhome. We love her to bits but we have learnt so much on this forum that we may have done things a little less naively. It is not easy or cheap in both time and costs to set up and continue to run an active site, many other "free forums" rely on sponsership from big companies or use the facilities afforded by universities or other educational bodies paid for by the taxpayers of that country. Well done Nuke and all your mod's who have helped so many people.
> Rob & Sue


Interesting point Rob, I too wish that folks would do thier research prior to shelling out huge sums of money for motorhomes and RV's. This site has a great deal of sound advice for readers who don't have to pay anything to benefit from it, and there's no denying the further advantages to be gained from subscribing, whether it be insurance, ferry crossings or goodies from many of the advertisers.

Regards MnD


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

FastPupp said:


> OOPS  I feel like I started all this with my question about discounts which was meant not to offend anyone.
> 
> I only wanted to know what discounts fullly paid up members can get. Like I said I don't have a MH yet and when I do get one, I will joining as a full member.
> 
> ...


Don't feel too badly about it  
There are always a few undercurrents running & this type of thread tends to bring members feelings out into the open(good & bad :? )


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

FastPupp said:


> OOPS  I feel like I started all this with my question about discounts which was meant not to offend anyone.


Hi Fastpup

Please don't worry, it was not your fault ... :lol:

and I have just noticed that nobody has answered your question ... Sorry about that 

You are right ...there is no way to see what actual discounts you will be able to get until you have subscribed... but there are many, on a range of things from Accessories to Ferry Crossings ... so please take our word for it. :lol:

and I wish you the best of luck in finding the "right van for you" . :wink:

Mike

P.S. for example it is not giving too much away to tell you that you will get 5% on anything from Here <<<

sorry for all the edits :roll:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I have always kept out of the subs argument, because it is my business how I spend my money. 

I respect people who chose not to pay and move on without a fuss. I also experience the same pity that I feel, when I close the door on some religious nutter, desperate to convince me that they are right, and I am wrong. 8O 

However, some posts take the biscuit! Half a dozen RV owners bugger of and I read that anyone with experience with RV's has gone :? 

Personally I have had RV's since 1998 when I bought my first brand new RV at the tender age of 28. Since then I have owned eight RV's personally and bought and sold dozens for people and, Van Bitz my business has worked on hundreds of the things.

A lot of the advice that comes from the "experts" is lifted from other sites and a lot of the advice I have seen is wrong of incomplete. This being the case I don’t think the statement

“the people with the most experience and knowledge on the subject Im concerned with (RVs) have all left”

Is either fair or true. Is there any members out there that have asked a question about RV’s that have not had an answer in the last few weeks?

That’s what I think anyway.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi it is true that most of the info on this site can be found on others, but I know of no other that has such a breath of info, and certainly no other has such a campsite mapping system, to be able to see what campsites are on your route is so much easier than any other system, and that to me is easily worth my tenner. 

Olley


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

From what I have seen and experienced any question asked is answered, quite often someone replies that they have no knowledge but "so and so" is really hot on it and will surely be along soon. And blow me, either "so and so" does or another equally experienced/knowledgeable does! Try getting that from your local dealer in sat/nav , motorhome, internet provider,auto electrician, solar panel or satelite installer for free!


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Best £10 I have spent was on the renewal. Don'tSmoke, drink little my only vice is MHF. When I'm down I log on and there is always something to give me a laugh. Some bad jokes, some good jokes and the lovely pictures of places I would like to vist. To see how peoples children have grown (especially the lovely Jessica who always makes me smile is she really as good as she looks) Scotjimlands pictures of Morocco and also his lovely daughter who is sure to be a top model some day. Pussers tales Well what can I say I would pay £10 for a book of his writings alone. All the advice I have been given, all the chats in the chat room. The Friendly faces of all on the rallies (was a bit unsure about going on one but we were made so welcome we have continued) Yes I know some information can be found elsewhere but would it be as quickly forthcoming as it is on here. I don't do face book like the kids or You Tube (though I may be converted) I do do MHF and I like it. Long may it continue If you don't want to pay thats your choice if you don't want to join in thats also your choice. You can read posts for free. Keep it up Nuke and the Mods :lol:


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi renewed my subs couple of weeks ago and look at it as a tenner well spent not for the discounts etc. but for being part of a community which tries to help each other whenever possible.

Cheers Alex.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"a tenner well spent not for the discounts etc. but for being part of a community which tries to help each other whenever possible."

Alex,

Precisely.

And the minimal subscription deters the trolls and makes it a nice place to be.

Dave


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

linal, you are on notice that if your avatar goes missing Sue just fell in love with him. ( guess I'm in the motorhome tonight!) :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

The way I see it is simple pay and be a member, don't pay and stay away, 
after all there are no guns pointed at anyones head. 
I chose to pay, was one of the first to pay, and will carry on paying after all £10 is a small price to pay to chat to all you lovely like minded looneys!! 
:roll: :roll: Wobby No offence meant. :wink:


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If any member wishes not to renew their subscription, then it is their right. However, to send in a post decrying the forum, the originator, the moderators, and the members is, I feel, a little beyond the pale. There a a few forums which I've looked at but decided not to revisit, I did not post any attacks on the members.,

Constructive criticism, politely phrased, should be welcomed, but not a personal attack on a particular individual.


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*subs*

Hi all i totally agree about the £10 being well spent i enjoy all the banter good and bad hey thats life and in the past few weeks i have been away weekends as well and met an amazing amount of new m/h owners and the first thing i do is give them this site adress to ask about anything and i even garanteed them they would get a reply .By the way i dont even know when i am supposed to renew does someone shout out at me from the forum or am i suttily informed to give me time to save up my pennies :lol: :lol: :lol: JAKS


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Constructive criticism, politely phrased, should be welcomed, but not a personal attack on a particular individual.


Well said..

Subs will always be a contentious issue but they are here to stay, if you don't want to pay, fair enough, leave, but don't winge and moan about it and no one needs to justify their decision to anyone.

Everyone must have the freedom to join this or any other forum without fear of criticism and anyone who thinks they are bigger than a forum or is indispensable to it, is deluded.

Jim


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Subscription to MHF*

I have been a subscriber to this forum for 2 years now and found it to be most helpful in every aspect of Motorhoming.I even helped another motorhomer with a plumbing problem on it. Keep up the good work people. I love it . I visit here every evening, I look forward to it and I most definately will be renewing my subscription when it comes around. The quitters are the loosers.or are they like the motortax dodgers still driving on the road while others pay.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I am renewing because some 
where in the posts from Nuke, there is a subliminal message that suggests I visit this site 2 or 3 time a day, which I cannot now refuse to do. Very Very clever. :wink:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*forum*

Greetings,

I joined in 2005, when we were actively looking to buy a motorhome and we needed to ask some questions, the forum was a constant source of information leading up to our first purchase in March 2006.

I have been actively involved with posting and reading and acquired much useful information and also giving my experiences were I could.

Both Chris and I have attended many rallies and meets over the last 18 months or so and have met many nice people and made many friends.

I intend to renew my membership when it expires next year as I believe that it goes some way to supporting one of the best online motorhome communities.

Everyone has problems, and has been said before,"you can't please everyone!" I have had problems, I have misread posts and replied to what I believed was right, I have read incorrect information, but at the end of the day we are, I believe, out to help one another make the most of our hobby (well, Hymer, Swift, CI etc!) 

I belong to a few forums but I post and read on here more than most because I want to, and the fact that there is an abundance of information on here waiting to be read.

Motorhoming is fun, no matter where you choose to do it, so subscribe to your choice of forums and enjoy yourselves whilst you can


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

FastPupp said:


> . Like I said I don't have a MH yet and when I do get one, I will joining as a full member.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> ...


Fast Pupp, I would recommend joining well before you buy your first motorhome, the members downloads alone could save you making a big mistake when considering a particular van. They list all sorts of items that might not necessarily occur to you.

Tco


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

So there it is! After all the hype, most people think that paying a tenner for a years enterainment and information is good value.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> So there it is! After all the hype, most people think that paying a tenner for a years enterainment and information is good value.


Couldn't agree more.
I've just renewed my subscription for that very reason.
I don't always agree with the things people say on here and it is so easy to misunderstand a particular point when it is written and not spoken. That's why I reckon people get upset and go off in huffs!
So if I find a post I don't agree with or is a little contentious, I just ignore it and concentrate on the valuable information that is available on here!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The critical mass of the membership on this site gives a depth of experience and interests related to motorhoming that to my knowledge isn’t duplicated anywhere else. This results in more interesting posts and questions that are promptly answered with a variety of surprising and valuable information that may be available somewhere on the net but very often isn’t or, requires extensive searching. Behind the posters maybe thousands of interested watchers. Recently a small thread on computer speed provided invaluable information to me because those posting had actually tried and tested the solutions and products – a tenners worth for that alone.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Folks 
I look at most available MH forums on the Web and have to say this is by far the busiest and with so many active posters it must be the fastest to get help with a problem.
I have met some of the other members and have found them all to be really nice people. If we lived in the UK we would most certainly be coming to some of the rallies. We have only managed two as yet. I enjoy reading most of the posts and usually log on every day. My friend who is going to be a new motorhomer within the next two weeks is desperate to join but just needs to change his email from hotmail.
He has already been made aware of the water leak on the Fiats due to the site. If he or I had not read about it he would have bought his new van from a Spanish dealer known nothing for a few months until it rained (maybe January/Feb) then had to go back to them complaining. Now he is in a position of having it modified before he accepts delivery. That alone has to be worth a tenner. All motorhomes in Spain have had a 12.5% tax slapped on them from Sept so he ordered his in July for Sept delivery. I am a little sad that some members left in particular Keith & Sharon, who I had the pleasure to meet and found them very friendly. I do wish that they could be persuaded back to MHF. I think that it is easy to take offence at a written post because sentences are usually shorter so can sound abrupt. We are not driving an RV but with ScotJimlad who has his own dedicated RV forum also a member on this site how can there be any shortage of knowledge on RV's. As I see it we should all happily read all the forums if we want and be friendly with other forum members but the other forums will struggle to catch up with this one. I cannot see a day when this will happen. Finally will I be renewing when it's due ? *I certainly will*


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ken

Get your friend to contact Nuke. I think he will be able to pass a hotmail account.

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Get your friend to contact Nuke. I think he will be able to pass a hotmail account.


... or maybe open a :: Gmail :: account. We use one of these as our main family email account (since we keep changing ISPs :roll: )

Sorry - off topic (a bit)

Gerald


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Some really sound reasons given to why this is such a great site, I am delighted to be a member of such a friendly and warm group of people.

Regards

Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Gmail is also blocked nowadays 
Sorry the reason this is so is to prevent trolls creating a non traceable email account solely to join mhf and cause trouble, and it also prevents spammers doing the same.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Why I am renewing*

I really don't understand the need to do all this "Shall we? shan't we? bit.

If you feel that the site is of little use for you, then you don't renew. If you feel that it's helpful you do. Why make a song and dance about it ?

Personally I get a lot from it, so I'm prepared to subscribe. I've had some really useful advice, learnt a lot, and I don't have a problem with the person who puts in a lot of work with it getting something back.

Smick


----------

